# probleme de clic droit sur un ibook G4



## el Chamo (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
Voila, j'ai un petit souci sur mon Ibook, qui ne prend plus en compte les clics droits que ça soit par les souris que par les raccourcis clavier.
A chaque fois, mon Mac me rebalance sur le finder et me ferme toutes les fenetres.
La commande du clic droit ne fonctionne plus sur le finder ouy dans les differentes fenetres mais elle continue de fonctionner dans le dock et les applis.

Qui peut me venir en aide????


----------



## el Chamo (9 Août 2006)

Personne ne sait comment faire alors ou même m'aider à identifier la source de mon souci.

Sinon je souhaiterais savoir comment je peux faire la commande suivante : afficher le contenu du paquet lorsque je suis sur une application. 

Merci


----------



## Zeusviper (9 Août 2006)

el Chamo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je souhaiterais savoir comment je peux faire la commande suivante : afficher le contenu du paquet lorsque je suis sur une application.
> Merci



clic droit sur l'appli!   (dsl... trop tentant!)

tu peux naviguer dans l'appli via le terminal! ou via Xcode.

sinon pour ton pb c'est etrange, des que tu fais un ctrl clic ca ferme tt?
tu aurai pas un keybinder qui tourne?


----------



## el Chamo (11 Août 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> clic droit sur l'appli!   (dsl... trop tentant!)
> 
> tu peux naviguer dans l'appli via le terminal! ou via Xcode.
> 
> ...


Qu'est ce qu'un Keybinder au juste?
Et en fait quand je fais clic droit sur mon finder ou dans une fenetre du finder, toutes les fenetres se ferment et je reviens sur mon bureau vierge de fenetre, comme si je venais d'allumer mon mac


----------

